# How to Get a Tight Ring Off!



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2022)

I wasn't planning on taking off my wedding band, I have a habit of turning it with my thumb. Recently I found out that it would not come off. Now I really WANTED it off. I tried soaps, oil, grease, everything I could think of. Nothing worked. I figured I'd have to get it cut off and went to a jewelry store. The lady put a paper towel on the counter and sprayed my finger with, of all things, WINDEX!  I had to work the ring side to side, back and forth, but it came off! WINDEX! Who knew? 

That was several days ago, I still have a dent on my finger where my wedding band was. I hadn't realized that I had grown some fat fingers in the past 26 years.   I never took it off, so it never was an issue.

Y'all just remember--WINDEX!


----------



## messybun (Mar 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I wasn't planning on taking off my wedding band, I have a habit of turning it with my thumb. Recently I found out that it would not come off. Now I really WANTED it off. I tried soaps, oil, grease, everything I could think of. Nothing worked. I figured I'd have to get it cut off and went to a jewelry store. The lady put a paper towel on the counter and sprayed my finger with, of all things, WINDEX!  I had to work the ring side to side, back and forth, but it came off! WINDEX! Who knew?
> 
> That was several days ago, I still have a dent on my finger where my wedding band was. I hadn't realized that I had grown some fat fingers in the past 26 years.   I never took it off, so it never was an issue.
> 
> Y'all just remember--WINDEX!


Awesome!


----------



## messybun (Mar 9, 2022)

If windex doesn’t work this is a really neat trick I found too.


----------



## Legamin (Mar 9, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I wasn't planning on taking off my wedding band, I have a habit of turning it with my thumb. Recently I found out that it would not come off. Now I really WANTED it off. I tried soaps, oil, grease, everything I could think of. Nothing worked. I figured I'd have to get it cut off and went to a jewelry store. The lady put a paper towel on the counter and sprayed my finger with, of all things, WINDEX!  I had to work the ring side to side, back and forth, but it came off! WINDEX! Who knew?
> 
> That was several days ago, I still have a dent on my finger where my wedding band was. I hadn't realized that I had grown some fat fingers in the past 26 years.   I never took it off, so it never was an issue.
> 
> Y'all just remember--WINDEX!


It seems age and gravity get us all in the end!  I used to rock climb for about 20 years and early in my career I slipped and caught my ring on a tiny burr of rock and was hanging 1460 feet over a vertical drop.  This was in the Austrian Alps and my ring finger began to deglove..which hurts…. I recovered my position but had to cut the ring off and stitch the skin back onto my finger and give myself an injection of antibiotics on the spot (guess I should have carried Windex!)  After that I was traveling in Germany somewhere and had my ring tattooed onto my finger.  No problem since then and no need to ever take it off. About a decade ago I had the tattoo darkened and renewed in Indonesia In a ‘Tat-tat’ hut.   It has had the same initials for over 40 great years now!  I bet if we got a story line going here that there are thousands of different ‘ring disaster’ stories!  With arthritis now I find that ALL of the rings I could once wear won’t fit over my knuckles…which is not such a big deal now since the “fat finger” has sneaked up on me too!
yep!  Time and gravity!


----------

